# Reception Work



## flocottle (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey guys can anyone tell me how easy/hard it is to find reception work in Australia? Looking for work in Melbourne

Any advice or info you can give would be much appreciated

Thanks

Flo


----------



## sarahjobaroo (Jun 16, 2011)

Supppppppper easy flocottle! It was what I first looked for when I first arrived in Perth and sure enough when I registered with a few temp agencies the contracts were there for the taking! Some are short term - 1-4 weeks and others can last up to the six months but I also had to do the search in Melbourne and that was easier if anything just make sure you are spreading yourself around lots of agencies so you have alot of choice and your not waiting on that one place to give you a call!


----------

